# Kiara 1st in Class Sat and Sunday West Oahu shows!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> Kiara took Class on the 22nd and 23rd of Jan at the West Oahu shows Under Judges Mrs. Patricia A. Gellerman and Mr. Robert Widden! We had TONS of fun, and look forward to showing more in the future! :act-up:


YAY !!! How wonderful! Good for you guys! Keep up the good work!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

How did I miss this? Belated Congratulations!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you guys! We will be entering in the HKC Shows for March as well, hopefully we will have more news after that!


----------

